# RCI DVC Reservstion has too few people and can't be changed?



## 3kids4me (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a reservation for a one bedroom in SSR in April. I tried to add a third person to the reservation and MDE won't let me...called Disney and they said that the reservation is only booked for two people and that I have to call RCI to change it. RCI says they just send it over and it doesn't say how many people except for the maximum occupancy. So I'm stuck - have talked to multiple people at each location who say they can't fix this and I'm frustrated! Has anyone had this happen? Thanks!


----------



## MIDisfan (Feb 6, 2016)

Adding your travel party information needs to be done through DVC. The phone number is on your confirmation and it states that all travel party information has to be added at least 48 hrs prior to your check in date.

As long as your only adding guests and not trying to change the lead guests, DVC should be able to help you.


----------



## wed100105 (Feb 6, 2016)

Call 1-800-800-9800 DVC member services. Let them know that you need to add the guests to your party. It should be fine.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 6, 2016)

I think Nicole is right---my guess is that you were not calling DVC Member Services, but rather the "regular" Disney line. If you call Member Services, this should be easy.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 6, 2016)

All set!  Thank you!!  TUG folks know all.


----------

